# DIRECTV on demand ethernet connection



## vegassounder

I would like to take advantage of DIRECTV's (On Demand) wireless download feature. So I ran a 25 foot Ethernet cable between my HD DVR and computer. But it refuses to connect. Error code 13
The tech at DIRECTV tells me I need a router/modem. I guess I don't understand why this is necessary.
If I'm on-line at DIRECTV's site and select a program to download, why does it not just download via the Ethernet port on my computer? As I am hardwired, I certainly don't need an RF link via a router. And what does a modem do that can't be done with software.
Any advice will be appreciated,
Chuck


----------



## Mike P.

Phone back and get another tech. Was the ethernet connection working on the computer before you connected to the HD DVR? Have you checked the Device Manager?


----------



## Mike P.

Strange setup. Whether you connect wired or wireless, you need a router.

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P4750018


----------



## mechman

You're trying to download a movie to your computer and transfer it to your DVR? The DVR has to be connected to the internet, not your computer. The movie has to be downloaded to the DVR using the DVR. Do you have cable or dsl? Is the cable/dsl modem connected directly to your computer? I fthis is the case you could set up your computer to route traffic to your DVR. Or you could just unplug the computer and plug in the DVR while you get your movie.

You can also play your mp3 files from your computer via your DVR as well. :T


----------



## vegassounder

Thanks for your reply guys,
I connect to the internet via a PCI slot WiFi card.
I hard wired my DVR directly to the computers ethernet slot via a ethernet cable.
I go to the DIRECTV site and select a movie to record.
I then click on the record button.
DIRECTV sends the verification of my selection to my E-mail address.
But no download.
What does a modem do that my puter can't do on its own?
Chuck


----------



## Harpmaker

Hi Gary,

It seems to me that you need the DIRECTV Plus® HD DVR to the wireless adapter. See the last pages of this PDF http://www.directv.com/images/assets/quickstarts/pdf/DTV_Quick-Start-Guide.pdf


----------



## mechman

OK, I think I get it. You're connecting via a wireless access point, right? There's a way to do what you need with your computer. But I'm a bit rusty and I've never done it with WinXP. Many moons ago I had a computer set up as my router. But it was running Linux. 

I think you may need to setup the internet connection sharing and then I believe your machine will act as a bridge for the DVR. Look in Control Panel and Internet Options. Under the Connections tab run the wizard.


----------



## vegassounder

mechman and harpmaker,
I can see how the wireless adapter can be used to access the internet directly, especially for those who are still on dial-up or don't have another way to access the internet.
I have a very high speed and strong means to wirelessly get on-line so why would I need a separate router for this purpose?
Or has Greedy DIRECTV simlly set it up in a way that requires purchase of additional gear????


----------



## mechman

vegassounder said:


> mechman and harpmaker,
> I can see how the wireless adapter can be used to access the internet directly, especially for those who are still on dial-up or don't have another way to access the internet.
> I have a very high speed and strong means to wirelessly get on-line so why would I need a separate router for this purpose?
> Or has Greedy DIRECTV simlly set it up in a way that requires purchase of additional gear????


An internet access point generally gives you one ip address. A router is a means of expanding that one ip address to several computers or devices. Routers are very inexpensive pieces of hardware that will do what you want your computer to do. 

Have you tried setting up ICS (Internet Connection Sharing) yet? If you haven't try it. It should work.

DirecTV, while greedy :yes:, isn't at fault here. You've just got a specific problem that's different than most folks.


----------



## mechman

I was searching over at dbstalk regarding this and they don't seem to recommend ICS. They all say get a router. And I can't find anyone who has tried ICS. Give it a shot though.


----------



## mechman

Gary,

I have seen two posts from individuals that do have ICS working with their DirecTV boxes. 

Here are the links:

ICS 1

ICS 2

Hopefully this will get it working for you. :T


----------



## brucek

> I ran a 25 foot Ethernet cable between my HD DVR and computer. But it refuses to connect.





> What does a modem do that my puter can't do on its own?


The modem has the correct connector pinout orientation. Just as you can't connect two computers together with a standard straight ethernet cable, you can't use a standard ethernet cable between the computer and DVR. They're both DTE devices. In other words, their transmit and receive pairs are on the same pins. A router or modem (or DCE device) will swap the correct cable pairs so you can transmit and receive.

Usually a router or modem will have an auto MID/MID-x swapping feature to take care of the correct transmit/receive pairings. You could get away with what you're doing with a proper swap cable, but a router/modem would be easier and just as cheap.

brucek


----------



## vegassounder

Thanks again guys,
Its beginning to look like NETFLIX isn't such a bad deal after all.


----------

